# Rach's 1st Concerto



## Rachman (Dec 7, 2006)

Why is this Concerto so underrared?

I actually think it's his best work!


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I have no idea... I guess since his 2nd and 3rd reign "supreme" in the concert hall, 1 and 4 suffer being ignored. But you're right that his PC 1 is underrated... it's astonishing for an Op. 1.


----------



## Mike_OHara (Jan 6, 2007)

I love Rach 1, it's a magnificent piece of music.

Considering he wrote it when he was only eighteen (although he revised it quite comprehensively in his forties to produce the work performed today), it's a work of stunning maturity and depth.

Would anyone happen to know if the original, unrevised work has ever been recorded?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I enjoy the very opening bars of Rach's 1st. It's the best way he could have started his career. A really "in your face" approach!


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Certain moments in the second movement sound to me like somewhat influenced by Jazz. That is of course impossible, for the concerto was composed in Russia 1891!

Why he is underrated I don't know, he is certainly a beautiful and accessible piece, but I'd guess it is because the 2nd concerto is simply better.


----------

